# ارتفاع الطائرة يقاس باي وحدة



## الملازم أول (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم 

انا ابي اعرف ارتفاع الطائرة تقاس باي وحدة 


في بعض الاحيان اسمعهم يقولون 10 الاف قدم مثلا كم تعادل بالكيلوا

لاني قريت عن الغلاف الجوي و طبقاته و لاحظت انهم يحبونها بالكيلوا يعني يقولن هذه الطبقة تمتد 6 كيلو

طيب ما هي الوحدة الصحيحة 

و هل فيه تعارض بين الوحدتين 


و شكرا*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم
إرتفاع الطائرة يقاس في الغالب بوحدة القدم والقدم يعادل =33 سم تقريبا 1feet=33cm 
والكيلو =1000 متر =1000*100 سم=100000سم
وبالتالي 10000 قدم=10000*33=330000سم=3300متر=3.3كيلو
ولو 30000 قدم= احسبها انت بقى
ولكن المتر وحدة امريكية والقدم وحدة بريطانية


----------



## الملازم أول (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس سامي 

اجابة شافية و وافية


----------

